# Backpacking in Australia...



## LAURENF

hi everyone,
i need some help, i have decided to head to Australia in June 2011, organising my visa, bank account, SIM card, Tax File Ref Number and a bunch of other stuff to get me started. Thanks,


----------



## stephent81

I've booked with them too, I went for the intro week because it was only £399 I thought it was well worth the money considering all the activities that they include ... me and my mate are heading out in March, another good thing about the group package is we swap email addresses with the other people in the group so we get to know each other before we arrive! Can't wait!


----------



## Wanderer

The Visa, bank account, SIMs and Tax No. are things that most people usually do for themselves and some actually have a personal involvement needed.
I suppose if you cannot organise it yourself, paying for someone to do it for you is an option but learning to do stuff yourself will also be a good start to independent travelling.


----------



## stephent81

Wanderer said:


> The Visa, bank account, SIMs and Tax No. are things that most people usually do for themselves and some actually have a personal involvement needed.
> I suppose if you cannot organise it yourself, paying for someone to do it for you is an option but learning to do stuff yourself will also be a good start to independent travelling.


Yeah I could have done it myself but its just like anything else you can do yourself, sometimes you just want to take the hassle out of it. With the trip I booked the accommodation and the activities alone were worth what I paid so I looked at it as a bonus that they were dealing with all the paperwork. I'm more interested in learning to Surf


----------



## Wanderer

There's hardly much hastle to any of what I mentioned but if you reckon you are getting 400 quids worth of value, good on you.
How many nights accommodation and how many trips involved in that and do they say where the accommodation is for all package deals mean that somebody and likely more than a few are taking their cut and what it seems you are getting on paper could in fact be worth less than half of what you are paying.


----------



## sunbeam1

*Australia*

im heading to australia backpacking next year, i still need a visa and the ther stuff you need to work.


----------



## Wanderer

If you are after a WHV you can do it online yourself and you could have it approved within hours or a couple of days at the outside - Visa Options - Working Holiday - Visas & Immigration
You will find most hostels have plenty of backpacker magazines listing agencies re work and often notices on notice boards about opportunities.
If you have not gone backpacking before, go and check a couple out wherever you are for a weekend and see what the lifestyle is all about and how people look for work where you are will be much as it is over here.


----------



## LAURENF

*Australia*

Will you be heading to OZ stephent81? im going to do the intro week i ahve looked at other forums and there is only godd reviews. Maybe see you and your mate there lol x


----------



## Wanderer

Seems a certain track being wandered down here and it's not on Fraser Island.
Thread closed and advert references deleted.
Go ranging from centralplus eleswhere and you know what the result will be.
*Just another whiff of advertisng folks!*


----------

